# Share your photos !



## mrwhitetails101 (Oct 15, 2011)

Guys lets see them photos ! Nothing but Dekes here


----------



## nogood1 (Nov 12, 2009)

Good day up here for ducks.


----------



## AGE_Ranger (Nov 7, 2011)




----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

It was a slow start but it sure felt great to be back out.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

First to sink decoy wasnt me


----------



## haverka7 (Dec 31, 2012)

managed a few this morning! Was great being back out with great friends!


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)




----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

haverka7 said:


> managed a few this morning! Was great being back out with great friends!


Looks like some brain surgery


----------



## folpak (Feb 6, 2008)

There should be 8 in the photo. 1 teal is MIA... Good hunt and seen lots of big ducks which was a plus.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## JTFish1 (Jan 18, 2011)

Fun shoot for opening morning. Managed 6 nice honkers before the heat was too much to take


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

We ended up with 4 and a teal before the heat became to much...wife shot her first goose and the pup (11 months old) did great for his first hunt!


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

duckbuster808 said:


> We ended up with 4 and a teal before the heat became to much...wife shot her first goose and the pup (11 months old) did great for his first hunt!
> Wow that corn is low


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Quick hunt this morning note to self don't swing to fast when in a kayak good thing I was only in 1 ft of water lol


----------



## countryboy17 (Nov 25, 2010)

Dog did good this morning on his first hunt


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

Enjoyed the opener with dad and friends!


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

FML.... I am hitting the water tomorrow though!


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Awesome start to 2015 season, no limits here but didn't get skunked!


----------



## bowhunter19 (Sep 15, 2009)

Sick waders


----------



## Matt24324 (Aug 2, 2009)

bowhunter19 said:


> Sick waders


:lol::lol:


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Bertslash said:


> Why are you staring at the old guy in the back???


Creepy photobomber old man lol


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

jonesy16 said:


> No geese or teal but lots of these around.


A man for my heart Matt  Why do you think I keep saying I'd MUCH RATHER be at a football tailgate this time of year than be laying in a field, swatting mosquito's, waiting for some big ass black and white trash chickens! Some guys just will NEVER understand LOL


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

mintgreenwalleyemachine said:


> Fun couple days!!


Nice work as always, Mike. You guys put in the time and are rewarded for it


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

CougarHunter said:


> Nice work as always, Mike. You guys put in the time and are rewarded for it


Thanks man it was a good week even know it was way to hot! We ended up with a pile of birds-3 bands. Can't believe the bands were not locals. They were from Kentucky,monroe,Wisconsin.


----------

